# chewing - everything- wires on trailers wooden furniture



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Just trying to figure out why a bunch of the goats are suddenly chewing everything ! They've destroyed a couple of wires on the tractor, the trailer, and forget the picnic table! it's gone, and they've started on the gazebo! We've got hay, straw, minerals, a mineral lick even. So logically, it seems that they have everything? Is it just boredom. Not all are doing it, and they all seem in good shape.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My boys love chewing on the outside of their barn and the chicken coop :shrug: ! Mine have good minerals out also, I have no idea why they do it, except it is fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is so strange sometimes ...the behaviors of the goats......I have no idea in why.. they would do that sort of thing......they can be such little poo poos.... :doh: :help:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Mine like the redwood playset we have for the kids(human). We cant figure it out either I think they do it cause they like when we jump up and run over to make em stop :greengrin:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

There's no rhyme or reason as to why they eat -EVERYTHING-. It doesn't mean they're deficient in anything necessarily...... it's just the nature of a goat to eat anything and everything they can. My goats have gone through a 5/8" sheet of plywood then the insulation so that the inside of their pen is done to bare metal :hair: 

No amount of toys & distractions will prevent it. All you can do is wrap stuff in chicken wire if you don't want it eaten. 

Which reminds me of a question: how is it a goat can eat insulation, styrofoam, rubber hoses, electrical cords amoungst numberous other things and not get sick, but if they eat lilacs, rhubarb or other naturally growing things they can get deathly ill? :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Which reminds me of a question: how is it a goat can eat insulation, styrofoam, rubber hoses, electrical cords amoungst numberous other things and not get sick, but if they eat lilacs, rhubarb or other naturally growing things they can get deathly ill? :scratch:


MissMM.........I wish I knew.......it is strange though.............. :scratch:


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

our goats chewed all the wires on my husbands trailers, and started chewing the tractors, chewed the bark off a tree that they had walked by for months and just turned and looked at it and said to themselves, hey, thats something we haven't chewed on yet!!
We just decided that they couldn't come out and play in those areas anymore.
they have another new pasture and otherthings to chew on.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

mine chew through the wire that connects the electric fence energiser to the fence ... course then the fence is off so they can get out :hair: naughty clever buggers


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmmm interesting.... my goats never ate anything except logs and their barn in some places. Their favorite past time was digging holes so they could lay in the cool dirt.
beth


----------



## Sandra (Mar 14, 2011)

I really wonder that the goat chew the wooden furniture.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

chewing has stopped except - they get bored I think. They have hay, minerals, salt lick, etc. Plus - Finally I have them off the blacktop ! :leap: Using several strands of electric fencing. Kept a tiny bit of yard for ourselves, goats have the rest. All doing fine with the arrangment - except where they go from front to back yard - a bit mucky - but can't do much about that right now -. The stand looking and then take a run at it. Front yard is bigger and can be sunnier, but the more closed in warmer sheds are in the back. Front is sheds made from pallets and used roofing material. Lower down obviously and I pile hay and straw on the edge of the roofs, so goats are eating at a higher angle. Back has the full round bale for them to have at. So they have a choice. Curly Stooge and Derek sometimes jump over the fence rather than go through the mucky bits. Or sometimes Curly jumps over for extra scratching from me. But we are now once again - able to drive our cars into the yard, to our front door, without fear of the doors or gas tank covers being chewed off or the cars being jumped on ! lol.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Mine are fenced with nothing to chew on but their barn and hey feeder. I am bless (currently anyway), none of them see to be big chewers...

Anyone linking them to a breed perhaps?


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine like tree bark. And for some reason pine shavings. They never bothered it before but all of a sudden everyone wanted to try it. Ben made himself sick but didn't like the pepto so has decided not to eat the bedding anymore. It didn't seem to bother anyone else and they have gone back to ignoring it again. :doh: 

Gina


----------



## redgoat (Feb 26, 2013)

we have two trailers, both now have no plugs, and the electric fence energizer, plug gone, lol, our fence wasnt being used, so thats ok, then he started trying to get the metal portable fence steaks out, im just thankful to know, we are not the only ones


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Toys help a lot. Hang a tire swing head high on him to butt at, mine have a pilates ball to jump on, stumps and logs to climb on, wooden posts to rub on, they just get bored.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

They need stimulation. All animals do. Once they get bored, trouble occurs. I like to hide apples in the hay, or around their enclosure. I put hay up off of the ground so they have to stand on something to reach (as well as free hay in their feeder), old tires, a cheap balance beam, anything to jump and run on really.


----------

